# Where to buy potasium nitrate (saltpeter)



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Check out the "All about Fertilizer" sticky post at the top of the general section. Theres some sources there. You could also send a PM to Rex Grigg who's a regular here, I know that he did a bulk buy of KNO3 and is selling it by the pound. I'm pretty sure he still has some.

Don't even waste your time trying to find it locally unless there's a hydroponics store in your neighborhood everybody else will look at you like you have 3 heads.  Some stump removers contain pure KNO3 but I'm not sure what brand. I wouldn't risk it since they don't have to maintain purity for stump remover.

Marcel


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

I got mine off ebay. Had no problems with shipping and now I'll have to buy more in like 2050...

Ron


----------



## Saluki (Jun 24, 2003)

The link from the fertilizer article was broken.

I have had some time to think about it, and one thought that I had was meat packers (it is used to cure meat). Another was farm supply stores (it is a fertilizer). Finally, I thought of gun shops (a component of gunpowder).

I am at work, and cannot tie up my phone right now to call around. Has anyone tried any of these?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am using the fertilizer KNO3 that we use where I work. So if you know someone who works in the horticultural or agricultural sector they might be able to help you.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Has anyone noticed any actual long term adverse effects from using Stump Remover? I've been using Green Light Stump Remover for my KNO3 needs for the past two years and it hasn't given me any problems.


----------



## Saluki (Jun 24, 2003)

I got lucky. I stepped across the street to the Pharmacy (an old-time local owned pharmacy), and they carry chemical grade saltpetre. It is expensive ($4.49 for a 4 ounce bottle), but they have it. I bought a bottle, but will keep looking for a cheaper source.


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Has anyone noticed any actual long term adverse effects from using Stump Remover? I've been using Green Light Stump Remover for my KNO3 needs for the past two years and it hasn't given me any problems.


I remember reading somewhere that the Green Light Brand is pure kno3. Somebody spoke witha company rep about it and verified this.

Ron


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Saluki said:


> The link from the fertilizer article was broken.
> 
> I have had some time to think about it, and one thought that I had was meat packers (it is used to cure meat). Another was farm supply stores (it is a fertilizer). Finally, I thought of gun shops (a component of gunpowder).
> 
> I am at work, and cannot tie up my phone right now to call around. Has anyone tried any of these?


I just checked all the links, They all seemed to work for me. Which one was broken?


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

the local feed store sold it to me for 50 cents a pound, very clean micropellets.


----------



## Saluki (Jun 24, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> Saluki said:
> 
> 
> > The link from the fertilizer article was broken.
> ...


It is working now from home. We have odd issues at work with our content filter and firewall. I will probably place an order for potasium nitrate and potasium sulphate from that site. It is far cheaper than the drug store.


----------



## Molly (Aug 4, 2002)

Hi:

My Mom used salt peter on her rose bushes, think she got it at a nursery, or in the spice section of the grocery store, but check with your cooperative extension dept. 

Molly


----------



## cryptid sea (Mar 19, 2010)

is he still selling the KNO3


----------

